# Wer hat Lust auf die 24h von FINALE?



## s_works (24. April 2008)

Würd gern im 4er oder 8er Team starten. Just for fun! Gibts noch gleichgesinnte?


----------



## zauberer# (24. April 2008)

bei allem ausser als Einzelstarter wär ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (24. April 2008)

Just for fun wäre ich sehr gern dabei!
Ich brauche nur eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. April 2008)

s_works schrieb:


> Würd gern im 4er oder 8er Team starten. Just for fun! Gibts noch gleichgesinnte?



bin solo gemeldet... also auf jeden fall vor ort...die ganzen 24h wollt ich eh nicht machen (noch zu früh...) evtl. sind so 10-12h geplant...

wenn du aber zb. nur 3 gute leute zusammenbekommst,  könnten wir ja nochmal drüber reden...  

im 4er 8h auf tempo fahren wär auch lustig...

joe


----------



## promises (24. April 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Just for fun wäre ich sehr gern dabei!
> Ich brauche nur eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.



gleiche gilt für mich auch, fahren wir mit dem Auto und teilen den Sprit oder so, kommst ja aus der Nähe ;-)

P.S. mir wäre 4er team lieber, sonst fahren wir ja zu kurz!


----------



## s_works (25. April 2008)

hey joe!

also 4er Team wär cool! 8er Team wär auch Ok!

4er oder 8er

Dh. wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, dann heißt dass 

Bikehumanumest (fährt solo?)


Zauberer
promises
dr. Faust
und ich (s_works)

Also wie mach mas???


----------



## Dr. Faust (25. April 2008)

Ich wäre dabei!
Wenn Promises mich mitnimmt, kannst Du uns anmelden?


----------



## zauberer# (25. April 2008)

wie ist es mit der Unterkunft?
kennst du was, hast du schon was?
von Samstag auf Sonntag brauch ma nix, aber davor und danach wär gut.


----------



## Tatü (25. April 2008)

ich würde gerne mitkommen, habe aber leider keine Zeit


----------



## bikehumanumest (25. April 2008)

s_works schrieb:


> hey joe!
> 
> 
> Bikehumanumest (fährt solo?)



genau... 

man sieht sich dann im rennen,weil wir wegen schulung erst freitagnacht ankommen,dafür aber dann noch ne woche bleiben...

joe
kann ich dann vielleicht mal bei euch im windschatten ein paar meter mitfahren ?


----------



## s_works (26. April 2008)

Ok - dann halten wir fest:

s_works - fix
promises - muss noch fix zusagen.
zauberer - fix
dr. Faust - fix

promises und dr. Faust müssen sich zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft noch zam reden.

Ich kümmere mich heute mal um die Anmeldung und um eine Unterkunft. Wer mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen will soll sich bei mir unter … melden.

Ich werd wahrscheinlich Donnerstag Abend oder Freitag Vormittag mit meiner Frau ankommen. Wir möchten auch danach noch was dranhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## promises (27. April 2008)

wird leider doch nichts, das Auto muss in die Werkstatt.


----------



## zauberer# (27. April 2008)

14 Tage lang in die Werkstatt?

schade, damit siehts ganz finster aus für ein Team
hoffentlich ist noch nicht gemeldet und kein Quartier gebucht


----------



## s_works (28. April 2008)

nö gebucht hab ich noch nicht und angemeldet auch nicht...

schade dass es scheinbar nicht sein will.

Hm ich könnte ja noch mitm Joe ein 2er TEam machen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. April 2008)

s_works schrieb:


> nö gebucht hab ich noch nicht und angemeldet auch nicht...
> 
> schade dass es scheinbar nicht sein will.
> 
> Hm ich könnte ja noch mitm Joe ein 2er TEam machen.



da darf man dann aber nicht so rumbummeln wie beim einzel...   

joe


----------



## oli_muenchen (29. April 2008)

es gibt in finale kein 2er 
oder ihr fahrt zu zweit in der 4er kategorie 
ellen


----------



## zauberer# (29. April 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (30. April 2008)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> es gibt in finale kein 2er ...



vielleicht fährst du ja auch noch mit, dann käme ich wieder ins Gespräch


----------



## scale007 (1. Mai 2008)

wann ist den der genaue Termin?! wenn es evt.in meinen Racekalender passt why not wollte schon immer mal nach Finale!!!

4er Team würd auch passen pro Nase ca.6Std geht immer!!


----------



## sculder_3 (2. Mai 2008)

scale007 schrieb:


> wann ist den der genaue Termin?!


guckst Du hier! Bis zum 7ten ist die Anmeldung offen


----------



## Mishima (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo ihr da draussen.
Habe gerade Anruf bekommen von "Sportograf", habe den Einzelplatz gewonnen.
Drehe gerade vollkommen ab.
Jetzt muss Ich schnell den Arzt bestechen, meinen Chef überrumpeln (war gerade mit der Kanzlerin im Fernsehen ), und schätze eine Bank überfallen.
Mein Pulsmesser zeigt "Angst" an, mir zittern die Hände.
Hatte nur mitgemacht, weil Ich nie gewinne(habe Ich geschrieben) - und jetzt das!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ICH WILL ALLE INFOS, die ihr habt.

Helft Engel - vielleicht wird alles gut!


----------



## Mishima (2. Mai 2008)

H A L L O!!!!!!!
also nochmal.................HILFE!!
Wer schon da war, bitte diese Fragen beantworten:
> welcher Typ Rad (habe FULLY Canyon All Mountain, FAT Hardtail, CUBE airmatic)
> welche Temperaturen (war noch nie da )?
> Licht: halogen, 10 watt HID, LED?
> Lockout wichtig?
> Nur kurze Klamotten?
> bestimmt nicht zu vergleichen mit 24 Std. in Deutschland, egal welches oder

Da sich hier keiner um mich kümmert, gehe Ich jetzt schon mal packen!


----------



## Mishima (3. Mai 2008)

das gibt es doch nicht, Hallo!!

Also nochmal: ICH WILL NACH FINALE.

Wer bietet Mitfahrgelegenheit oder beteiligt sich.
Meldet euch, komme aus NRW / kreis Gütersloh.
Ihr könnt mich doch nicht alle im Stich lassen, schreibt, mailt oder ruft an.

0174-1734826, wir können doch über alles reden.

Gruss aus dem TEUTOBURGER WALD


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Mai 2008)

Mishima schrieb:


> das gibt es doch nicht, Hallo!!
> 
> Also nochmal: ICH WILL NACH FINALE.
> 
> ...



schon fertig mit packen ?  

gruss aus dem schwarzwald
cu in finale
joe

weißt du ... die, die nächste woche 24h planen sind jetzt halt am trainieren bei dem wetter...weil eine woche vorher fährt man nochmal was langes als vorbereitung...dann nur noch relaxen...dann sind die auch wieder im forum...keine bange


----------



## Mishima (3. Mai 2008)

Du machst mir ja Hoffnung!!
Mal im Ernst, da Du ja schon da warst - wie komme Ich hin. Alleine fahren von hier geht nicht (1380 km ein Weg).Ich brauche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit oder jemand der mit ein Auto leiht, keine Ahnung - fliegen?

Hoffe wir sehen uns dort,

Gruss aus dem TEUTOBURGER WALD


----------



## Thunderbird (3. Mai 2008)

Mishima schrieb:


> H A L L O!!!!!!!
> also nochmal.................HILFE!!
> Wer schon da war, bitte diese Fragen beantworten:
> > welcher Typ Rad (habe FULLY Canyon All Mountain, FAT Hardtail, CUBE airmatic)
> ...


Zu deinen Fragen:
- Fully
- Tags sau heiss, nachts ca. 15°C und schön mild, morgens Feuchte vom Meer.
- 28 Watt HID, natürlich. Das ist mal eine Strecke, bei der man mit gutem Licht wirklich brauchen kann.
- Lockout nützlich, da ca. 30% Schotterstraße.
- nur kurze Hose, oben kurz mit Windweste OK.
- KEIN Vergleich zu dt. oder irgendwelchen anderen Rennen in deutschsprachigen Landen.

Videos von der Strecke bei youtube:
Einfahren am Vorabend (leichtester Teil):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPag13joBX4

Letzter Downhill, nachts:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ul-P0sikmc
ruckelt irgendwie, das Video, aber spätestesn nach
der 3. Runde sieht man das im Rennen auch so.  

und hier noch uncut:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPag13joBX4

Weitere Info: feine (!) Pasta all you can eat, livemusik, wilde Massenpanik beim le Mans Start (400m auf der XC Strecke zu Fuß),
Es wird praktisch nur italienisch gesprochen, unter den Fahrern. 

@ joe: das wird wieder sooo geil.  

G

P.S.: Tip: als Außerirdischer verkleidet fahren, es sind ja die galaktischen Meisterschaften!


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. Mai 2008)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> @ joe: das wird wieder sooo geil.
> 
> G
> 
> P.S.: Tip: als Außerirdischer verkleidet fahren, es sind ja die galaktischen Meisterschaften!



dein wort in gottes ohr... wenn ich die 400meter zu fuß geschafft habe  werde ich den rest auch noch irgendwie bewältigen...ich freu mich schon drauf...

& immer wieder super motivierend deine filmchen... mit ein grund für meine anmeldung dort !!!

joe
ps...fährt dein bruder grad tälercup ? hab ihn gesehen... ich bin vor dem frühstück schon 6x den wiesenanstieg hoch...eber ist 3. - ich 5.geworden...mehr war heut nicht drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (4. Mai 2008)

Hi Joe,

David war unterwegs.
War ja anscheinend richtig was los, bei den Hobbys.

Ich war dann am Nachmittag dran. Hat Spaß gemacht,
es mal wieder so richtig mit Starrbike krachen zu lassen.
Den Wiesenhang hoch waren die 8 kg  ganz angenehm,
besonders das eine Mal, als das kleine Blatt nicht wollte.
Platz 20 ohne saure Beine, mit 175er Pulsschnitt - perfektes
Training für nächste Woche, auch was die Temperatur betraf.
In Finale nehme ich dann aber doch lieber das Fully.

Gruß,
Gregor


----------



## Mishima (5. Mai 2008)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Zu deinen Fragen:
> - Fully
> - Tags sau heiss, nachts ca. 15°C und schön mild, morgens Feuchte vom Meer.
> - 28 Watt HID, natürlich. Das ist mal eine Strecke, bei der man mit gutem Licht wirklich brauchen kann.
> ...



Danke erst mal an THUNDERBIRD für erste Hilfe. 
weiss allerdings nicht wie Ich das logistisch regeln soll 
Gibt es dort ein Fahrerlager wo man sich unterbringen kann, oder bietet mir jemand in seiner Zelthauptstadt einen Platz an, Kostenbeteiligung kein Problem 
Hat jemand eine Liste für alle Sachen wie Papiere etc die wichtig sind wegen fliegen und so- wenn Ich fliegen muss 

UND: bei der Strecke wird mir mulmig, das Ich den schnellen Teams im Weg bin auf den Single Trails, sieht sehr eng aus. Einbildung?? 

Gruss aus dem TEUOBURGER WALD


----------



## Hugo (5. Mai 2008)

ich häng mich ma an.
hab n einzelstarterplatz, kann aber aus beruflichen Gründen nicht nach Italien fahrn übers Wochenende.
Wenn jemand Interesse an dem Platz hat soll er sich bei mir melden, ne günstige Mitfahrgelegenheit von Frankfurt über Stuttgart könnte ich auch vermitteln


----------



## Thunderbird (5. Mai 2008)

Also falls Du dort sonst keine Bleibe findest,
kannst Du dich ja mal per PM bei mir vorstellen,
dann finden wir schon ein Eckchen für Dich und Dein Zelt
bei Supernova. Mitfahrgelegenheit haben wir leider keine
und orga-mäßig bin ich sowieso schon überlastet.

Fahrerlager gibt's keins, dort wird nur gecampt.
Du sollst aber auch nicht schlafen, sondern fahren. 

Kann schon sein, dass die schnellen Fahrer von hinten nerven.
Ich hatte selbst nur wenig Probleme mit langsameren, bis auf den
einen, der im Steilhang nach links zog und mich zum Salto zwang,
aber wenn beide Fahrer cool bleiben und die langsamen schön rechts,
passiert nix. Da ist fast immer genug Platz zum Überholen.

Gruß,
Gregor

P.S.: schade, Hugo, wäre witzig gewesen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. Mai 2008)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Da ist fast immer genug Platz zum Überholen.



wie heißt wieder LINKS auf italienisch ?

glaube zwar nicht dass ich es brauche...aber man weiß ja nie...

joe


----------



## Thunderbird (6. Mai 2008)

"alla sinistra" = ich komme links vorbei, kostet aber viel Luft
occhio! = Achtung! (Augen auf)
Scusa (röchel) = 'tschuldige (hat bei mir immer am besten geholfen)

Manchmal habe ich sogar ein "grazie" rausgebracht,
aber gegen Ende einer Runde konnte ich gewöhnlich
nicht mal mehr deutsch.

G


----------



## Mishima (6. Mai 2008)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Also falls Du dort sonst keine Bleibe findest,
> kannst Du dich ja mal per PM bei mir vorstellen,
> dann finden wir schon ein Eckchen für Dich und Dein Zelt
> bei Supernova. Mitfahrgelegenheit haben wir leider keine
> ...



Nette Geste "Thunderbird", 

Da so wie es aussieht wohl doch fliegen angesagt ist , wer kann mir Info geben über Flugplatz - Finale, Finale - Flugplatz. Auto dort mieten 
Wie ist mit Rad als Gepäck, Probleme zu erwarten ?
Wenn einer von euch fliegt, wann?
Tausend andere Fragen, fallen mir um diese Zeit nicht ein.

Gruss aus dem TEUTOBURGER WALD


----------



## Thunderbird (6. Mai 2008)

Schaltauge im Flugzeug am besten abschrauben, oder gut im Karton sichern!

Kostet halt so EUR 50,-  hin und zurueck.

Gruss,
Gregor


----------



## Mishima (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Danke erstmal für jegliche Antwort und Hilfe.

@Thunderbird:muss nicht fliegen , fahre mit Leuten aus Frankfurt, sollte Ich Zeltplatz brauchen, schau Ich vorbei.Thanx

@Bikehumanest:Bin fast fertig mit packen (vergesse trotzdem die Hälfte)

@H U G O: Tribut!!!

Habe mir gestern noch von Thunderbird den Nachtride vom Link angeschaut! Schwitz.............
Besser Ich pack die Badehose ein

Sehen uns dann in FINALE (Fanfare)...........

Schorsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Mai 2008)

Mishima schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @Bikehumanest:Bin fast fertig mit packen (vergesse trotzdem die Hälfte)
> 
> ...



bike...schuhe...hose...trikot...helm...der rest ist luxus... 

cu...

joe
der leider erst freitagabend hier wegkann...


----------



## Man in Trek (7. Mai 2008)

Mishima schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Danke erstmal für jegliche Antwort und Hilfe.
> 
> ...



Hey Schorsch,
ich glaube, wir fahren heute abend zusammen 
Bis später
Sven,
der völlig planlos am packen ist


----------



## Mishima (7. Mai 2008)

Pest!!

so nervös war Ich letztes Mal 98!!!
Ich pack alles ein, (natürlich auch planlos trotz Plan), vergesse die Hälfte - und dann : erste mal nach Bella Italia(gibt es dort JEAN RENO´s).

Freu mich,

Dolce la Volt

GRUSS AUS DEM TUTOBURGER WALD

PS: alle grinsen hier nur blöd weil es dort so schön ist - und Ich so nervös


----------



## Mishima (7. Mai 2008)

@bikehumanest 
bike...schuhe...hose...trikot...helm...der rest ist luxus... 

KEIN LICHT??? 

Los, ein kleiner Luxus 

bis Freitag


----------



## Mishima (7. Mai 2008)

@ man in Trek

Hoffentlich, dann reden wir übers vergessene
Spass ja-Gas geben wird schwerer!

auch bis später (bloss kein Stau bis zu Euch)


----------



## Thunderbird (7. Mai 2008)

Das Licht von Joe_ ist _normaler Weise Luxus,
in Finale ist es allerdings als Überlebenshilfe anzusehen.


 

G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2008)

RIIISCHDISCH! 
Finale ist endlich wieder ein rennen wo man nachts bei passender beleuchtung maechtig zeit gut machen kann  
(wobei eigentlich machen wir das ja auch auf rennrad-stecken, siehe ruhpolding  )

hihi freu mich auch schon drauf! DAS wird mein studium-ist-erfolgreich-beendet-race-wochenende !!!
das geilste ist in den morgenstunden an der steilkueste entlang zu bolzen


----------



## Thunderbird (13. Mai 2008)

Soo, bin einigermaßen erholt und der Staub ist zu 90% rausgehustet.

Wir sind hinter einem 24H-Profiteam 2. geworden, was bei unserer kaum 
existierenden Vorbereitung echt in Ordnung geht.

Glückwunsch an das Team mit Brüderle Blackbird, GoOne, DukeLion und Cannondäler 
für ebenfalls den 2. Platz im 4er. Reife Leistung!

Auch Glückwunsch an die Steinacher Wurzelhopser für ihren Sieg.
Nur bergab fahren solltet ihr noch ein wenig üben, gell.  
Auf den Sturz hätte ich doch ganz gerne verzichtet, auch wenn es 
immer cool kommt, mit blutenden Beinen vom Sportografen erwischt zu werden.

Meine Privatfotos vom Vortag:










...wenn sich die 24H-Veranstalter in D doch daran nur mal annähernd ein Beispiel nehmen würden. 

Thb


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2008)

jaaa, war wieder gaaaaaaaanz lustig 
aber deine fully empfehlung unterschreib ich noch immer net, auch wenn ich gegen ende echt angst um meien sid hatte 

dann machen wir doch mal mit richtiger vorbereitung bei der wm ein fass auf!

ach ja auch nomma gz an unsere 4er

greetz sascha


----------



## Mishima (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen!!

Das war also FINALE.

Danke an alle die mir den Spass  ermöglicht haben.

@SIPUME= Thanx für alles (alles ganz einfach genacht)
@emmerich(für mich FRODO) für den Platz im Bully (grüss den Rest deiner Familie)
@sven, für Decke (nächstes Mal bin Ich klüger)
@Jens=für das viele fahren (Bully), den Flecce(habe mir gestern extra einen gekauft) und das Du mein Gejammer auf der Heimreise ertragen hast(arbeite jetzt Mental an Autostrecken). Hoffe die Wunden heilen schnell. Sehen uns spätestens in Duisburg
@HUGO=ohne deinen Tip  wäre alles nicht gegangen
@Thunderbird =Tipps und Italienisch für Einsteiger
@bikehumanumest= Hoffe auf bald, war nett beim Essen (und Ich bin nicht immer der älteste)
@TOM & Guido von Sportograf= für den Startplatz und das Zelt, UND die Hilfe  beim Schloss knacken (passiert mir nicht nochmal)

@an die Organisatoren in Finale (lerne schon mal Italienisch)


Hoffe das es nicht das letzte Mal war 
Auf bald

Schorsch


----------



## Man in Trek (15. Mai 2008)

Mishima schrieb:


> @*sven*, für Decke (nächstes Mal bin Ich klüger)
> @*Jens*=für das viele fahren (Bully), den Flecce(habe mir gestern extra einen gekauft) und das Du mein Gejammer auf der Heimreise ertragen hast(arbeite jetzt Mental an Autostrecken). Hoffe die Wunden heilen schnell. Sehen uns spätestens in Duisburg
> 
> Hoffe das es nicht das letzte Mal war
> ...



Ich sehe, du kannst uns noch immer nicht unterscheiden  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Mishima (16. Mai 2008)

Man in Trek schrieb:


> Ich sehe, du kannst uns noch immer nicht unterscheiden
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Wollte Ich heute morgen ändern - aber Du warst schon da. 
Ist mir wirklich MEGA peinlich (lag amStaub).
Aber jetzt wird alles gut - bis DUISBURG habe ich es gelernt 

Aber auch für dich gilt: D A N K E für Frankfurt Mailand Frankfurt 

Schätze Ich geb in Duisburg einen aus am Verpflegungsstand.....Riegel, Kuchen oder ISO  

Ciao,
Schorsch


----------



## Man in Trek (16. Mai 2008)

Mishima schrieb:


> Wollte Ich heute morgen ändern - aber Du warst schon da.
> Ist mir wirklich MEGA peinlich (lag amStaub).
> Aber jetzt wird alles gut - bis DUISBURG habe ich es gelernt
> 
> ...



Bist du als Einzelstarter gemeldet??? oder in welchem Team?  

Tschau
Sven


----------



## Mishima (19. Mai 2008)

Natürlich Einzelstarter- bin Ich Teamfähig??
Welches Team nimmt Bremsklotz mit 2 Beinen auf!!
Ich werde doch vom Veranstalter gekauft, als Schikane für die Rundenschnellsten!! 
Vorher aber noch CHEMNITZ in 25 Tagen, dann Duisburg - da spendier Ich dann 

Auf bald

Gruss aus dem TEUTOBURGER WALD


----------

